# Lelit Kate 9bar Pressure



## Wilburscoville (Feb 6, 2021)

Good evening all,

I bought this recently from Amazon Italy (£660) and so far I'm impressed coming from a Sage Barista Express.

However, what i have noticed is the the brew pressure always stops at 9bar, no matter which coffee or grind setting i use.

I can't say for sure but may have seen it running nearer 12bar in the first few days - but really can't recall accurately.

I'm very happy with this as i was planning on adjusting the opv to reduce from what i expected (12bar) down to 9bar.

My question is has anyone else had a Lelit single boiler delivered running at 9bar?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wilburscoville said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I bought this recently from Amazon Italy (£660) and so far I'm impressed coming from a Sage Barista Express.
> 
> ...


 What pressure do you get when you use the blind basket?


----------



## Wilburscoville (Feb 6, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What pressure do you get when you use the blind basket?


 Hi. Good point I must try with that as I haven't done so yet. I suppose that is the way to confirm it. Just assumed it can't be coincidence that all my shots are currently at 9bar as I adjust a lot and frequently. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Arnofi (Mar 12, 2021)

I have the same machine, and despite the general sentiment against integrated machines, I find it excellent for my needs. My unit works at 9 to 10 bars with properly ground coffee, and with the blind basket reaches 12 bars.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Arnofi - you should grind finer. If the pressure with the blind filter is 12, I'd expect it to be between 12 and 11 when brewing coffee.


----------



## Wilburscoville (Feb 6, 2021)

Good morning.

I have just tested with the blind filter and it gave just over 9bar pressure. I'm pleased with that but I didn't realise they were setting them at that when it left the factory.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wilburscoville said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I have just tested with the blind filter and it gave just over 9bar pressure. I'm pleased with that but I didn't realise they were setting them at that when it left the factory.


 I think what comes from the factory is hit and miss in terms of pressure adjustment.

looks like you got lucky!


----------

